# The Book of Eli



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2010)

Source:
http://www.asianjournal.com/galing-...4990-dan-inosanto-master-of-martial-arts.html



> NOW playing in theatres across America is the exciting  Denzel Washington movie _The Book of Eli_. The movie&#8217;s setting is  some 30 years after the final war when America has become a wasteland.  Multi-awarded Best Actor Awardee Denzel Washington plays a warrior in  the movie committed to bring help to a ravaged humanity. And Denzel  credits Dan Inosanto, the immortal Filipino American martial arts  master, for helping him prepare for the warrior he plays in the movie  which is a combination of a John Wayne cowboy hero and a master samurai.




The above link gives a brief biography on Dan Inosanto.

Trailer
[yt]JKfZrbS79To[/yt]


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw the clip for this movie.  Looks awesome.  Dont believe its playing in my area anymore, so looks like I have to wait for dvd.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

It wasn't all that awesome.  If you saw the two fight scenes in the movie, you saw the two good parts.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83976

Here's the thread where it was discussed previously, including my thoughts shortly after having seen it.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah, I agree...I saw it when it came out and was very unimpressed.  The movie was mediocre at best.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 31, 2010)

What makes this movie is the "Kali" based choreography!!!

Pre-existing thread can be found here.


----------

